# Lots of roosters



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

OK. The last several weeks while out snow goose hunting I have seen tons of pheasants. I have noticed though that there is an unusual number of roosters to hens. It this normal for this time of year? I know that you need fewer roosters than hens for a good hatch. Is this a sign that the hatch will be down? Has anyone else noticed this or is it just me? I would like to hear other input on this. Thanks.


----------



## rifleman (Jan 22, 2004)

Its spring, the roosters are trying to attract the attention of the hens so they are making themselves visible. There are probably more hens nearby, just harder to spot while the attention is focused on the roosters. The hatch will depend in large part on what kind of weather we get during the time eggs are hatching. Cold and wet will be bad news.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ditto to RM - this time of year seems like roosters can be seen frequently even in areas you'd not likely spend a lot of time hunting because of generally poor numbers. The amorous buggers are just out showing off a lot. Remember the G&F guys saying 6/15 is about the peak of the hatch and the important period for dry, warmer weather. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They sure are purrty this time of year.We had a lot of snow here and I thought they pretty much bit the dust...but am starting to see some now...had a rooster and 2 hens in the back yard yesterday.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Can't hatch a chicken in the rain!! Hopefully they'll get a great hatch in this year. -It sure looks to be another banner year for pheasants if they do. :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Been traveling to Bismarck and back to Fargo and around southern and SE ND. With the amount of dead roosters and hens on the road it's going to be a BANNER year even with average reproduction. And in spots I've never seen them before this year.....no way will I be going to the SW again this year.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I played in a golf tourney today down by lamoure saw quite a few roosters.


----------

